# I took the plunge - new TTOC member here!!!!



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello,
After a few weeks on this forum, i decided to join the TTOC 

Looking forward to the first meet!!!!

AndyRoo_TT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wahooooo  We'll get your membership processed asap 



AndyRoo_TT said:


> Hello,
> After a few weeks on this forum, i decided to join the TTOC
> 
> Looking forward to the first meet!!!!
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man welcome to the club


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome 8)

Happy moTToring


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks guys n' gals!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> thanks guys!


And girls :wink:

:-*


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Good move, welcome aboard.....

The feeling of seeing the absolutte magazine arrive through the post is worth the membership fee alone.

Enjoy !

(reminds me, I better renew mine asap :roll: )


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to the club, look forward to seeing you on some of the events


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> thanks guys n' gals!


Thank you :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys n' gals!
> ...


   :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> Wahooooo  We'll get your membership processed asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Mr Chairman :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

How many members are there now?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> How many members are there now?


Before or after you joined?


----------

